# Bardolino - San Nicolo - contact details?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

I am trying to contact the above site via their contact form however I am not getting a reply. I have tried several times over a number of weeks.

Would anyone be able to supply their email address so I can email them directly?

Also if anyone has been there Id welcome some feedback
.
Thanks

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

You might be able to Skype them via:

Camping San Nicolò
Via Dante Alighieri, 43 - 37011 Bardolino (VR)
Tel: +39 045 7210051 - Fax: +39 045 7210051

Telefono per i periodi di chiusura +39 045 6212586

Not sure of the significance of the " period of closure" bit. I wonder if they are renovating and have closed for the summer or it could be their winter closure.

We've spent time at Serenella, not too far away. All the sites down there suffer a little from overcrowding in season as they are very popular with the Germans who do not have to come very far. Bardolino is a pretty little town and most of the sites there have excellent access to the lake-side promenade cum cycle track as well as boat trips on the lake. The roads are busy outside the sites however !

G


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cheers for this

I was hoping to avoid having to use my (non existent) Italian  I will certainly learn a bit prior to going but for now, I have very little!

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'd be very surprised, on a campsite used by people from all over Europe, if the person on reception did not speak English or was unable to find someone handy who did. 

If not , write down the the Italian for " please can you give me your email address " and read it over the phone !

I know its a cop - out but you can' t be expected to be fluent in the languages of all the countries you visit.

G


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Good shout on the Italian for "give me your email address"  

Its true most places would speak some English...mind you I also trasnlated my enquiries into Italian but with no success  

I'll 'bite the bullet' and ring them shortly once we have sat down and worked out our holiday period. We just realised that our youngest is 18 in July so thats thrown a spanner in the works for an early dart :roll: The mrs will want to be here for that...

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I did an NVQ Italian course years ago at our local college of FE. The first campsite I got to I fought my way through the booking- in process only to have the young man interrupt,ever so politely, in English, to the effect of " shall we continue as we are ( and, unspoken, take all night over it) or shall we continue in English ( and you can get in with your holiday before winter...).".

My problem is that I have tried to learn a little of the basics everywhere we go but my elderly brain can' t process it fast enough now and I am quite likely to come out with a bit of everything from Afrikaans to Zulu all mixed up.

G


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

:lol: 

I know what you mean

Its bad enough these days when I forget the English word....

Graham


----------

